# Visiting Swift....broken bathroom shelf fitting



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

The shelf for holding soap etc in my Sundance has come away from the mirror. I have tried to get it to stick back using just about everything including the sticky pas designed for attaching mirrors to cars. All to no avail as it falls off again.

I am in Hull at present.....if I visited the Swift factory do you think they would give me/sell me some of the tape they use....if so where are they in cottingham? 
Cheeky, I know, but i am fed up with paying out for expensive tape and the shelf falling off again after 5 minutes!

Thanks


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We had the same problem and successfully fixed it using screen mirror pads (2per side). Had several failures with other pads, but pleased to sat that they stood up to this summer with internal temperatures in excess of 40C.
It is vital that all surfaces are cleaned with methylated spirits and warmed by a hair dryer immediately before attaching.
Gerry


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi 4maddogs

Why not give them a try, if they have any sense they will be only too pleased to help, and then you will come back on here any say what nice people they are.


Dunswell Rd, Cottingham, East Riding of Yorkshire HU16 4JX
Phone:01482 847332


Martin


----------



## GlobeStar (Jul 23, 2012)

[quote="GerryD"
It is vital that all surfaces are cleaned with methylated spirits and warmed by a hair dryer immediately before attaching.
Gerry[/quote]

I have used lots of degreasants in my career including some which have removed layers of skin but I think the best is Swan lighter fluid which evaporates with no residue and you can buy it in the local shops! The fluid though not the gas refills.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Soap Shelf*

Hi,
Suffered the same problem and fixed it with 3M Klett-Power pads from LIDL. They are like solid, heavy duty Velcro.
They come in two types - one is a pack of (16)circular pads capable of holding 450g each.

The ones I used are rectangular ones which when used as a pair are good for a fair bit more weight. Also marked as 3M Dual lock.

They are roughly 3" long, fit almost perfectly and shelf has never moved since fitting.

HTH

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have recently discovered that Velcro comes in various strengths, as does the sticky backs. The extra strong Lidle sticky tabs were undisturbed by 40c this summer, when I replaced the original sticky back tabs on my LED PIR lights, I was sticking them onto the inside walls of cupboards in my van. Should be even better on glass.
As for extra strong Velcro, beware! I put 4 strips to hold the seat base in place, I doubt it will ever move again without tearing the fabric.

Alan


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I popped into Swift this morning and they fixed it for me and gave me some spare tape. 
They said it was similar to the tape used to hold number plates on....I had already tried that to no effect.

They did not clean the mirror first, but it has held so far....all the way home to norfolk. 

No idea why I was so incompetent but I hope it is usable now.

If not I will try everything again with the lighter fuel as degreaser first.

Good service from swift...no cost and no wait as they dealt with it straight away.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

They must have heard you were coming :wink:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

3M pads unbeatable, the glass will break first :wink: 

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Soap Shelf*



exmusso said:


> Hi,
> Suffered the same problem and fixed it with 3M Klett-Power pads from LIDL. They are like solid, heavy duty Velcro.
> They come in two types - one is a pack of (16)circular pads capable of holding 450g each.
> 
> ...


I found those about 3 years ago, and I've used them for all sorts of silly jobs including mounting the TomTom, makes velcro look like rubbish.

The dual lock ones are on Ebay too.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Must be something I did wrong! I wonder whether the fixing needed a thicker pad than the ones i found on sale....otherwise just my failure!


----------

